# Let's see the Christmas haul.



## Hukshawn (Dec 25, 2017)

Tools or not, let's see what ya got. We haven't started yet and I won't be home till sometime this evening  so I'll post pictures later.


----------



## Billh50 (Dec 25, 2017)

Didn't get anything for Christmas. Neither the wife or I had any money this year. 
So I guess you could say that I got mine early from the good folks on here who helped me this past month.


----------



## Hukshawn (Dec 25, 2017)

Always amazes me the amazing community here, I'm glad people were able to come together for you, bill. How are things going?


----------



## BGHansen (Dec 25, 2017)

No pics so it didn't happen, but . . .  got the following from my wife:  Engineer's black book, corner miter clamps, foam floor mats, multi-angle drill bit grinding fixture and (think she's trying to tell me something) some cut-resistant gloves.

Bruce


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 25, 2017)

Here's mine. Guess I'll have to build a forge. Mike


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 25, 2017)

Got a new old stock 3/4 HP DC motor for a song. Almost got a Heavy 10 to put it on but got outbid..drat
Mark


----------



## Hukshawn (Dec 25, 2017)

Not a bad haul. All chinese but gotta start somewhere with some of this stuff. 

Noga knock off 
Dial indicator to replace my crappier chinese one 
Quill indicator holder 
Boring head w/ 1/2" boring bars 
1/2 hss co rougher 
Pair of 123 blocks 
Slitting saw 
6" vise 

And the much needed work pants, shirts, and socks. Booze and candy! 







And my sister's boyfriend, who's an illustrator/cartoonist for the treehouse network, drew me a portrait, hahaha.


----------



## 3strucking (Dec 25, 2017)

I got myself a new 3/4" Carmex LH threading bar with a negative anvil and inserts. LH and RH SDJC tool holders by Carmex with inserts for aluminum and stainless, and some inserts for my Seco SSDCM tool holder. I think I wound up buying 50 or 60 inserts. Should last me a while.


----------



## mikey (Dec 25, 2017)

My son and daughter in law flew in for Christmas and New Year - best gift my wife and I could possibly have gotten.


----------



## 4GSR (Dec 25, 2017)

Hukshawn said:


> ..................................
> And the much needed work pants, shirts, and socks. Booze and candy!
> 
> ..............................
> ...


----------



## 4GSR (Dec 25, 2017)

Santa Clause brought me a 8" 6-Jaw set-true chuck  I'll take a picture and post after I get her cleaned up.


----------



## Hukshawn (Dec 25, 2017)

4gsr said:


> Santa Clause brought me a 8" 6-Jaw set-true chuck  I'll take a picture and post after I get her cleaned up.


What is the appeal of a 6 jaw? I've never used one


----------



## JPar (Dec 25, 2017)

Not really a "haul", but my wife made this cover for my Rockwell Mill:



JPar said:


> For Christmas my wife made me this cover for my Rockwell combo mill.  It's like a coat of many colors.
> 
> View attachment 250831


----------



## Nogoingback (Dec 25, 2017)

Santa brought tools for the Logan:

A new Skoda live center,




and a Mitutoyo 2" travel indicator.  I made a new carriage stop "bolt" from 3/4" square bar that supports the indicator
or can be used as the stop bolt.


----------



## kvt (Dec 25, 2017)

Well my X mass started earlier this month with a used Mill
which included the 4 inch Kurt,   Enco rotary table,  5C collet set, along with 5C Spin indexer set up,   
R8 Collet set, Boring head and boring bars, Tilt vice,   Surface plate,   
and some various other stuff.
Then got a new blow gun, 
tap Magic  and some CRC protectant
And a shirt from Daughter. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Here is the Enco 30


This is the Surface Plate and a stand


A full set of clamps


Boring bars and various items


Tilt vice


V blocks and other clams


Spin indexer for 5C collets


rotary Table6 inch

Still have more to go get, and have not got the surface rust off of everything I  have picked up yet.  Working at it slowly.

Ken


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 25, 2017)

You cannot see what I got, it hasen't arrived yet. I got my life back. The good Lord saw fit to give me a second chance. I survived a massive stroke. Nuff said.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Hukshawn (Dec 25, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## Nogoingback (Dec 25, 2017)

Was that just recently?  How are you doing?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 25, 2017)

November 4, 2016. Count your blessings people, it ain't fun. I am regaining control at a snails pace but will regain it all.

 "Billy G"


----------



## bl00 (Dec 25, 2017)

Here's what I didn't buy for myself.  Also got a box of nitrile gloves.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 25, 2017)

Hukshawn said:


> What is the appeal of a 6 jaw? I've never used one


3 more jaws 

It helps to grab things that are more delicate and deform.  There's more surface area to grab the part, instead of 3 pushing out of round and more triangular, they now push from all around and really grab and don't deform since there is less space btwn


----------



## magicniner (Dec 26, 2017)

Nothing for Christmas but permission/approval for a 10' x 12" workshop extension in the New Year ;-)


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 26, 2017)

magicniner said:


> Nothing for Christmas but permission/approval for a 10' x 12" workshop extension in the New Year ;-)


Go bigger. In this case bigger IS BETTER


----------



## kvt (Dec 26, 2017)

magicniner said:


> Nothing for Christmas but permission/approval for a 10' x 12" workshop extension in the New Year ;-)


Ok,  10 foot by 12 inches.   Is that for some long skinny work do you not have enough room to put a bigger addition on.


----------



## magicniner (Dec 26, 2017)

OK, Dyslexic Fingers aside, it's really a 10' x 12' extension ;-)


----------



## wrmiller (Dec 26, 2017)

No presents, but I'm still here and even managed to spend the day with the kids and grandkids. Good Enough.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 26, 2017)

magicniner said:


> OK, Dyslexic Fingers aside, it's really a 10' x 12' extension ;-)


Still bigger


----------



## coherent (Dec 26, 2017)

We got a new yellow lab puppy the day before Christmas! He wasn't to interested in football on Christmas day.


----------



## Ray C (Dec 26, 2017)

Bill Gruby said:


> November 4, 2016. Count your blessings people, it ain't fun. I am regaining control at a snails pace but will regain it all.
> 
> "Billy G"



Hi Bill...   I been away for a few years (4 if I'm not mistaken)... 

I'm just now seeing your post about illness.   Glad you're OK.  Rest up and take care of yourself.

Ray


----------



## gonzo (Dec 26, 2017)

My lovely and talented wife of 34 years is still with me.
I am a happy man!
The gift that keeps giving.


----------



## kvt (Dec 26, 2017)

That ok,   my finders don't seem to know how to spell very often either.


----------



## Dan_S (Dec 26, 2017)

My family was very giving this year, I got a combination square that will last the rest of my life.  It's a Starrett C434-12-4R, so it has a satin chrome scale, and hardened steel heads.


----------



## Moper361 (Dec 27, 2017)

Someone was kind enough to give me enough engineering books to keep me reading for the next to years


----------



## Firestopper (Dec 27, 2017)

Along gonzo’s lines, we made our 30th anniversary on the 20th. She gave me the”green light” to order a new 1640. Should hit the LA dock early Jan.


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 27, 2017)

Bill Gruby said:


> You cannot see what I got, it hasen't arrived yet. I got my life back. The good Lord saw fit to give me a second chance. I survived a massive stroke. Nuff said.
> 
> "Billy G"


Wow is not enough ,praise God and thank you father is a start. Ill be praying for ya too.


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 27, 2017)

I got some cookies and candy , but my gran baby will help with them. And my daughter's gave me $50. And a new coffee cup . The wife's gave me 42 years thru hell with all my illness and disability.


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 27, 2017)

I got something I did not need or want And wish I could of returned it.  Bronchitis was not on any of my list. Starting to feel better now though.


----------



## pstemari (Dec 27, 2017)

rightway1974 said:


> I got myself a new 3/4" Carmex LH threading bar with a negative anvil and inserts.



Is that so you can thread backwards going away from the chuck?

Those anvils are hard to come by.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 4GSR (Dec 27, 2017)

4gsr said:


> Santa Clause brought me a 8" 6-Jaw set-true chuck  I'll take a picture and post after I get her cleaned up.


Okay, Here's a picture of her cleaned up.


Bought a back plate to fit my L-00 spindle nose. It's a 1/4" too small in diameter!
Got to looking at the existing one I use with the 9" Adjust a True chuck. It has the same OD register needed, just about 3/4" too big!  The existing bolt holes are on a different BC.  Easy fix. I have a back plat that will work with both chucks.
Did some digging thru some of my chuck manufactures catalogs and found that this chuck matches up with one that Buck Chuck used to sell to a tee!  Even the threads and socket head cap screws match up to that on a Buck Chuck!  Not a single metric thread on this chuck!  The only thing missing is a tag saying it's a Buck Chuck.  The Asians got this one right! So far.

Ken


----------



## 7milesup (Dec 30, 2017)

Somewhat of a gift to myself.....


----------



## Z2V (Dec 30, 2017)

4gsr said:


> Okay, Here's a picture of her cleaned up.
> View attachment 251428
> 
> Bought a back plate to fit my L-00 spindle nose. It's a 1/4" too small in diameter!
> ...



Ken, she cleaned up real well !!


----------



## ACHiPo (Dec 31, 2017)

7milesup said:


> Somewhat of a gift to myself.....


Looks mighty nice on its new perch!


----------



## 3strucking (Dec 31, 2017)

pstemari said:


> Is that so you can thread backwards going away from the chuck?
> 
> Those anvils are hard to come by.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




thats right.


----------



## 3strucking (Dec 31, 2017)

4gsr said:


> Okay, Here's a picture of her cleaned up.
> View attachment 251428
> 
> Bought a back plate to fit my L-00 spindle nose. It's a 1/4" too small in diameter!
> ...



what brand is your new chuck? How are the tolerances? I am considering purchasing a 6 jaw.


----------



## TakeDeadAim (Dec 31, 2017)

Bill Gruby said:


> You cannot see what I got, it hasen't arrived yet. I got my life back. The good Lord saw fit to give me a second chance. I survived a massive stroke. Nuff said.
> 
> "Billy G"


Amen Bill glad the Lord saw fit to keep you around to help us out


----------



## 4GSR (Dec 31, 2017)

3strucking said:


> what brand is your new chuck? How are the tolerances? I am considering purchasing a 6 jaw.


I believe it is a Interstate brand.  There is no brand name marked on it.  It's not a Bison, could also be a Gator brand.  There are no markings anywhere that would give me a clue of the brand.  The jaws have match and set numbers on them and that's it.  Have not had time to mount it and dial in the run out.  It should be no problem indicating it in within .0005" TIR. at the chuck.  Ken


----------



## jocat54 (Dec 31, 2017)

coherent said:


> We got a new yellow lab puppy the day before Christmas! He wasn't to interested in football on Christmas day.
> 
> View attachment 251002



Smart puppy!!


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Jan 1, 2018)

*Here
	

		
			
		

		
	


*


----------

